# Slava Movement.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is another (second) effort to photograph a watch movement. I've tried to diffuse the light more this time with a paper cone.

As there is more detail in this picture than my normal watch pictures I couldn't compress it enough to fit on the RLT server without degrading the picture. I had to dump it on wrist-watch.info instead.

It's a 21 jewel Slava, one of Roy's Â£16 jobs.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Excellent phot Stan


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice photo...it will be in Movement Section soon









I don't get it....those irregular rough marks on the bridges, it's not as if these were just rough milling marks, at least they would be straight / parallel...but the Vostok is similiar....they must go out of their way to have ?machining? marks in several directions....









...or they just kick those parts around on the floor before using them.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks John and Paul,

I think that they just wire brush the plates and bridges. Or maybe just a Scotch pad and Vim?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like this.









Raketa Quartz, Russian made.









Thanks to Ian (Raketakat) for this one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

your showing off now Stan!


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

Nice shots Stan! I kind of like the quartz for some strange reason.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No PG, I'm still crap but the old Nikon is very skilled.
















Bjorn,

I think you may be as daft as me.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan said:


> Bjorn,
> 
> I think you may be as daft as me.


 I doubt any one is as daft as you Stan









How is the red rekord anyway?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

I don't think any one is as mad as me but some are just as daft.

As for the Rekord................

You thought I was going to post a picture, didn't you?

Ha Ha haaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

when are you going to get a gold mesh for it?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

That's brainwashing, Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> when are you going to get a gold mesh for it?


 Can't find a shiny one PG.









Adrian,

I know.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> I like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stan,

LR921 is an Alkaline battery









Is that correct for this watch? I thought all watches (quartz, accutron, electric) ought to be running off Silver Oxide batteries?









Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

I'm not a battery whiz but I don't think it matters that much on a low drain quartz watch. Watches with complications might be better served by silver oxide batteries so I've heard.

With the old cameras I used the only ones that demanded the power curve of silver oxide over alkaline were the Olympus OM series, no shock there if you will forgive the pun.
















The only equivalent batteries made for the Accutrons after mercury batteries were made illegal was silver oxide, I think.

Silver oxide batteries are always the safest choice for most watch and camera applications in my book.

Good shelf life too.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Great pics. Stan







.

For some reason I find the Raketa quartz quite attractive







.

I think its the blocks of colour and the textures.

Ought to be hung in Tate Modern IMO







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice picture of the Slava mechanical, note the two barrels, there are two mainsprings in these.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Nice picture of the Slava mechanical, note the two barrels, there are two mainsprings in these.


So there are.









What's the purpose of that Roy? It it for failover support (sorry, IT speak!) or does the watch actually need two mainsprings to keep it going?

Pretty impressive whatever the reason...









Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

failover support !!!!!! ?????

I could do with one of those!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> failover support !!!!!! ?????
> 
> I could do with one of those!


 In IT speak, often refers to servers (database, application, etc); if one server fails, failover support automatically routes requests to other server....users notice nothing, web page remains available 247 etc...

In watch speak, one mainspring breaks, but other is ok and user (wearer of watch!) notices nothing and watch continues to tell time.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think it is just to give it more power reserve as both mainsprings are quite short.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Something strange going on here.









Just had a look for an LR 921 battery equivalent in case I need to replace it. LR 921 doesn't exist.









Any ideas lads?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The battery is a 370.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Roy.









I wish they would standardize battery numbers, I suppose this is also an sr920 then?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes , or a 371 or a sr921.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you sir.


----------

